# Neuro-Psychological Eval for DP/DR



## Depersonal Eyes (Oct 10, 2011)

Has anyone had one of these? I did last year. If you're wondering what they are like CHECK IT. If you are thinking about getting one, this might help. If you only have DP/DR they will most likely turn out pretty normal.


----------



## Parachutes333 (Dec 13, 2010)

Depersonal Eyes said:


> Has anyone had one of these? I did last year. If you're wondering what they are like CHECK IT. If you are thinking about getting one, this might help. If you only have DP/DR they will most likely turn out pretty normal.


how did yours turn out ?


----------



## Depersonal Eyes (Oct 10, 2011)

Hey. Click the link in the main post. It has all of the results. 
Its long though, so the short story is that I had normal neurological functioning. They deduced that I had some depression and an intense desire to get someone to understand, which was all basically a result of my DP.


----------



## LuckyBreak (Oct 31, 2011)

well i wouldnt think DP could show up on a neurological exam, would it? its seems more of an abstract problem than one you would be able to see on an actual x-ray or MRI or w/e they do. its seems more to me that it may be a chemical brain imbalance or possibly from head trauma? but who knows, the brain is a very complicated and unusual thing.i honestly have no idea what could cause this, as ive had a pretty good life, no head trama, and no abuse. its a very mysterious/frustrating disorder.


----------



## Depersonal Eyes (Oct 10, 2011)

They were making sure I didn't have anything else wrong. They knew about DP and weren't using the test for it. That's why I said it can turn out normal for DP/DR. I had no problems from my head trauma either







I used to think that was the cause though! I think DP has a lot to do w unintended suppresion of all feeling, memory, reality, and emotion. It seems the easy way out, but we know that it is a vicious cycle. Your brain gets used to living in this Hell and forgets how to be "normal."


----------

